# Which is best sissy bar: Loop or narrow style?



## Lesslie (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm trying to decide which type of "sissy bar"/ leaning bar is preferable. (Yes, I want one. My balance ain't what it used to be.)
What is your preference? Pros and cons? Which is easier to pole with?










View attachment 123418


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Lesslie said:


> I'm trying to decide which type of "sissy bar"/ leaning bar is preferable. (Yes, I want one. My balance ain't what it used to be.)
> What is your preference? Pros and cons? Which is easier to pole with?]


Off the front of the poling platform and lower than your knuckles with arms hanging relaxed. Makes climbing up/down easy. Doesn’t get in the way. Keeps you from falling into the boat that hurts more than falling into the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike your pins are out in that photo.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mike your pins are out in that photo.


Thanks for noticing.

There is enough interference in the fit on this custom bar that it doesn’t creep out over the course of the day, and since I turn it upside down before getting out of the boat when I load I just leave the pins out.

Although the other one I have does slip and rattle out if it isn’t pinned.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

I use the same one as in the photo, but I run it on the back of the platform. Does not interfere with poling for me. On my last boat i zip tied a koozie to it to make sure the pole never made noise if it hit it. Which was rare.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My old platform came on the boat with a hoop and it was taken off and sold ASAP. No way to really pole with that much limited range of motion not to hit the pole on it. Mike’s is the way I’d go if I went that way.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I prefer the sissy bar over the loop. Mine is a few inches lower than my belt so it doesn't interfere with me poling. I can put it forward or backwards and it fits my casting platform and poling platform. On other boats, I found that I just needed a little something to put my hip against and didn't really lean on it. On my Vantage, I haven't needed it on the platform so if it is on the boat, it is up front on the casting platform. Most of the time it is in the boat closet and not even on the boat. The one I'm ordering with my new boat will be like the current one, just a short T-head style.


----------

